
A British actor left Hollywood to fight ISIS. Now he’s a man without a country - duxup
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2019/10/15/british-actor-left-hollywood-fight-isis-now-hes-marooned-belize-its-quite-story/
======
masonic
So much of this makes no sense.

For example, how was he able to get into _and out of_ the USA so easily on
expired visitor visas? Did he not have to clear American immigration when he
flew out to Iraq? Why would he fly then from Iraq ("sold his Porsche for a one
way ticket _to Iraq_ ") all the way to England and back just to buy combat
gear, again all without visas? Hiw did he enter Belize? Does Belize not
require a Visa, or at least consistent stamps on his passport, to enter and
stay there indefinitely? Etc.

It all reminds me of John Kerry's "secret missions to Cambodia".

